
How to Keep Your Best Programmers - pinouchon
https://daedtech.com/how-to-keep-your-best-programmers/
======
HelloNurse
A pleasantly long article that tries to offer a deeper than usual treatment of
a familiar subject. Sadly, it works very well as a career issues bingo card.

